# Bolo-Angeln



## Hans der Angler (14. März 2007)

Hallo Anglerfreunde,
ich möchte mir eine Bolognese-rute kaufen und brauch ein paar Tipps von euch weil ich damit noch keine Erfahrung habe#c

Also als ersten wollte ich fragen wie lang so eine Rute sein soll, bzws nach was sich die länge richtet.

Und dann wüsste ich noch gerne auf was man sonst noch achten sollte.

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im voraus für eure Antworten#6

Mfg Hans der Angler


----------



## Zanderfänger (14. März 2007)

*AW: Bolo-Angeln*

Gude,

so um die 7m ist ne gute Länge zum Bolofischen. #h


----------



## Hans der Angler (14. März 2007)

*AW: Bolo-Angeln*

meint ihr dass 4 oder 5 meter auch schon gehen würden? oder ist das zu kurz?


----------



## m-spec (14. März 2007)

*AW: Bolo-Angeln*

Hallo,

bevor man hier pauschal was sagen kann wären folgende Info´s wichtig:

- Wie breit ist das Gewässer das befischt werden soll/ auf welche Entfernung soll gefischt werden
- Wie tief ist das Gewässer
- Wie stark ist die Strömung
- wie groß sind die Hauptfische

Petri

m-spec


----------



## Zanderfänger (15. März 2007)

*AW: Bolo-Angeln*



Hans der Angler schrieb:


> meint ihr dass 4 oder 5 meter auch schon gehen würden? oder ist das zu kurz?


Bisschen arg dünn...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. März 2007)

*AW: Bolo-Angeln*

Bei 4m kennt man das als Float- oder Matchrute , damit angelt man dann meist noch dynamischer, bezüglich dem Werfen.
So eine richtige "Langtreibangel" fängt so bei 6m an, 7m sind aus Supermaterial noch richtig nett, darüber wirds doch schon wieder unhandlich (Wind etc.) und die Dynamik läßt nach. Mit einer 6m konnte ich eigentlich noch ganz gut werfen mit ca. 2g gebleiten Posen, das ist manchmal auch ganz wichtig. Als beringte Stipprute für größere Fische kommt man mit den ganz großen Längen natürlich auch gut klar, das spielt sich dann mehr statisch an einer Stelle ab.


----------



## carpi (16. März 2007)

*AW: Bolo-Angeln*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Bisschen arg dünn...


 
Hi
Also mal ganz ehrlich... was sind das für Antworten von dir? Ich würds ja gern einfach ignorieren aber sowas gehört doch bestraft:c 
7m.. was soll diese pauschale Aussagen?
und wieso um alles in der Welt sind 4-5m bisschen arg dünn?

Vllt. erstmal überlegen was man schreibt.. udn wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach garnichts schreiben!

sry für den Wirbel aba dass musste mal gesagt sein!


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. März 2007)

*AW: Bolo-Angeln*



carpi schrieb:


> Hi
> Also mal ganz ehrlich... was sind das für Antworten von dir? Ich würds ja gern einfach ignorieren aber sowas gehört doch bestraft:c
> 7m.. was soll diese pauschale Aussagen?
> und wieso um alles in der Welt sind 4-5m bisschen arg dünn?
> ...


Fang besser schnellstmöglich bei Dir an und probier auch gleich mal das Bolofischen mit ner 4-5m Gerte. |muahah:


----------



## carpi (18. März 2007)

*AW: Bolo-Angeln*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Fang besser schnellstmöglich bei Dir an und probier auch gleich mal das Bolofischen mit ner 4-5m Gerte. |muahah:


Hi
Was ist denn das jetzt schon wieder für eine Misteriöse Antwort? Wieso sollte ich nicht mit ner 4-5m Bolorute fischen können? Vllt. überlegst du mal dass nicht alle an dem selben Gewässer fischen wie du! 
Argumentier doch mal vernünftig wieso ich mit ner 4-5m Rute nicht fischen kann? Für was gibts die denn dann überhaupt?


Und mein 1. Kommentar war konstruktive Kritik an deinen Kommentaren....das kannst ruhig mal so hinnehmen auch wenn du anscheinend ein paar Jährchen älter bist! (Vom Verhalten ja eher nich  )
Und sehs nich so tragisch!


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. März 2007)

*AW: Bolo-Angeln*

@carpi

Bemüh dich nicht, denn Du hast anscheinend den Sinn des Bolofischens nicht verstanden...


----------



## carpi (18. März 2007)

*AW: Bolo-Angeln*

Hm so... Magst dus mir den denn erklären?


----------



## m-spec (18. März 2007)

*AW: Bolo-Angeln*



carpi schrieb:


> Hm so... Magst dus mir den denn erklären?



Auf die Erklärung warte ich dann auch gespannt. |supergri

Und auf die Info´s vom Threadersteller damit man das ganze mal in die richtige Richtung bringen kann.

Petri

m-spec


----------



## carpi (19. März 2007)

*AW: Bolo-Angeln*

Hi zusammen!

Nun *Mr. Zanderfänger* scheint es wohl selbst nich zu wissen was er eigentlich meint.... 

aber jetzt würden mich auch mal langsam die Angaben von *Hans dem Angler* interessieren... zu einem oder mehrere gewässer.. falls du ne geignete Kombinationslösung suchst.. oder so!?

Oder hat sich dein Problem schon erledigt? gib doch mal ne Rückmeldung!


----------



## DonChullio (22. März 2007)

*AW: Bolo-Angeln*

Ich habe mit meiner kleinen 20€ 4m Bolo von Balzer sehr viel Freude gehabt, bisher. Die kann man sowohl zum Sbiro-angeln als auch zum ufernahem Stippen verwenden, bei dem an unserem Gewässer oft Fische anbeissen, die man mit einer normalen kleinen Stippe (ohne Gummizug, etc pp) nicht so einfach landen könnte. Mir macht das Angeln mit der Rute zwischenzeitlich sehr viel Freude, und trotz ihrer geringen Größe deckt sie für unseren "Suppenbecher"-See (schnell abfallende Ufer) eine Menge ab. Fazit: Wenig investiert, viel davon gehabt. (eine Ausnahme im Angelbereich .. :q )

Grüße
Bene


----------



## m-spec (22. März 2007)

*AW: Bolo-Angeln*



m-spec schrieb:


> Auf die Erklärung warte ich dann auch gespannt. |supergri
> 
> Und auf die Info´s vom Threadersteller damit man das ganze mal in die richtige Richtung bringen kann.
> 
> ...




Also ich warte immer noch auf beide.... (Threadersteller und Zanderfänger)

Petri

m-spec


----------



## borchi (22. März 2007)

*AW: Bolo-Angeln*

um mal etwas Licht ins Dunkele zu bringen...

ich denke das in diesem Thread Bolo- und Matchruten zusammen gewürfelt werden, das ist vom gedachten Einsatzgebiet nicht ganz richtig.

Einsatzgebiet einer Matchrute: Die Matchrute wurde in England entwickelt und ist für das Posenfischen in stehenden bis leicht fliessenden Gewässern konzipiert (eine Ausnahme ist das Trotten an kleine Flüssen) worden. Die typische Pose für die Matchrute ist der Waggler der entweder feststehend oder als Slider geangelt wird.

Die Bolo Rute kommt ursprüünglich aus Italien und wurde dort im Zuge der Sbirolinoangelei entworfen. Die Bolognese Ruten sind im Allgemeinen sehr lang um entsprechend lange Vorfächer beim Sbiro Angeln fischen zu können. Schnell hatte die Bolo auch Einzug bei den Friedfischanglern gehalten, das Einsatzgebiet der Bolo ist hier das Verzögerte Fischen mit der Pose in der Strömung. Der grosse Vorteil ist hierbei, das man aufgrund der grossen Länge (typisch sind 6-7m) die Schnur vom Wasser bekommt und direkten Kontakt zur Pose hat. Ausserdem liegt kein Schnurbogen auf dem Wasser der die Drifft ungewollt beschleunigt.

Nach meinem Dafürhalten macht eine wirkliche Bolo von 4-5m keinen Sinn, es sei denn man nutzt sie als Forellenangel oder als unberingte Stippe.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. März 2007)

*AW: Bolo-Angeln*



borchi schrieb:


> Die Bolo Rute kommt ursprüünglich aus Italien und wurde dort im Zuge der Sbirolinoangelei entworfen.


Ich will das jetzt nicht beschwören, aber ich schätze das war anders herum. Die Bolognese-Ruten werden genauso alt wie die Kopfstippen sein, habe bei Tubertini-Ruten gesehen daß es genau so lange gibt, auch 11m oder gar 13m, die man aber besser nicht Überkopf-werfen soll.  Ringe auf eine unberingte Teleskoprute zu bauen war nie eine große Sache.

Die Sbirolinos sind doch gar nicht alt, die kamen sicher später. Man hat dafür doch vermutlich einfach die passenden Längen 4m bis 6m abgegriffen, auf Handlichkleit und Wurfeigenschaften getuned und verbessert. Die passenden aus den Match/Floaterruten abgeleiteten Steckruten kamen aber auch bald dazu, heute gibt es beide als "Sbiro"-Ruten.

Ich fischte solche un-italienischen Ruten aber auch schon seit 1976, da kannte man noch keine derartigen Namen hier, da waren die langen Glasfaserstecken von 3,50m bis 6,50m trotzdem voll in (DAM, Shakespeare, u.a.).


----------



## borchi (22. März 2007)

*AW: Bolo-Angeln*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich will das jetzt nicht beschwören, aber ich schätze das war anders herum. Die Bolognese-Ruten werden genauso alt wie die Kopfstippen sein, habe bei Tubertini-Ruten gesehen daß es genau so lange gibt, auch 11m oder gar 13m, die man aber besser nicht Überkopf-werfen soll.  Ringe auf eine unberingte Teleskoprute zu bauen war nie eine große Sache.
> 
> Die Sbirolinos sind doch gar nicht alt, die kamen sicher später. Man hat dafür doch vermutlich einfach die passenden Längen 4m bis 6m abgegriffen, auf Handlichkleit und Wurfeigenschaften getuned und verbessert. Die passenden aus den Match/Floaterruten abgeleiteten Steckruten kamen aber auch bald dazu, heute gibt es beide als "Sbiro"-Ruten.
> 
> Ich fischte solche un-italienischen Ruten aber auch schon seit 1976, da kannte man noch keine derartigen Namen hier, da waren die langen Glasfaserstecken von 3,50m bis 6,50m trotzdem voll in (DAM, Shakespeare, u.a.).



Hallo,

es war schon so wie iches gesagt habe, die Bolognese Ruten sind im Zuge der Sbiros auf den Markt gekommen. Sicherlich ist der Übergang zwischen einer "alten" Beringten und einer modernen Bolo schwimmend. Nimmt man eine moderne Bolo allerdings in die Hand, dann weiß man wo der Unterschied zu den alten Beringten liegt. Eine Bolo kann und muss man zu Boloangeln immer über Kopf werfen, alles andere würde das Bolo Angeln wiederlegen... das Überkopwerfen geht dann auch noch mit 12m Bolos (werden am Rhein teilweise gefischt).

Das eine Bolorute so alt wie die Kopfrute ist, das kann nicht sein, die erste Angel die ein Mensch in den Händen gehalten hat war ein Stippe.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. März 2007)

*AW: Bolo-Angeln*



borchi schrieb:


> Das eine Bolorute so alt wie die Kopfrute ist, das kann nicht sein, die erste Angel die ein Mensch in den Händen gehalten hat war ein Stippe.


Also wir reden hier nicht von der Steinzeit oder früher, die Neuzeit fing praktisch erst mit der Kohlefaser an , und da gab es beringte und unberingte Ruten immer parallel, und eben auch schon weit vor den Italiener-Methoden. 

Die gute alte Wasserkugel gibt es aber auch schon sehr lange, finde da auch kein Erfindungsdatum, auf jeden Fall länger.
Schade eigentlich, selbst genaue Daten zu den Markteinführungen hier in DE sind schwierig wenn man nicht gerade eine 1a Angelkatalogbibliothek stehen hat.

Und das mit dem Überkopfwurf stimmt so auch nicht ganz, habe gerade bei einem Tubertini-Händler gelesen daß die ganz langen 11-13m gar nicht mehr verkauft werden, weil die genau dabei nämlich dauernd zerbrechen (wohlgemerkt: Tubertini). So große Längen werfen zu wollen ist irgendwie auch ein bischen schwachsinnig, aber wer es versuchen will ...


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. März 2007)

*AW: Bolo-Angeln*



borchi schrieb:


> Die Bolo Rute kommt ursprünglich aus Italien und wurde dort im Zuge der Sbirolinoangelei entworfen. Die Bolognese Ruten sind im Allgemeinen sehr lang um entsprechend lange Vorfächer beim Sbiro Angeln fischen zu können. Schnell hatte die Bolo auch Einzug bei den Friedfischanglern gehalten, das Einsatzgebiet der Bolo ist hier das Verzögerte Fischen mit der Pose in der Strömung. Der grosse Vorteil ist hierbei, das man aufgrund der grossen Länge (typisch sind 6-7m) die Schnur vom Wasser bekommt und direkten Kontakt zur Pose hat. Ausserdem liegt kein Schnurbogen auf dem Wasser der die Drifft ungewollt beschleunigt.
> 
> * Nach meinem Dafürhalten macht eine wirkliche Bolo von 4-5m keinen Sinn, es sei denn man nutzt sie als Forellenangel oder als unberingte Stippe.*


So sieht das aus... #6 #6 #6 "Bolognese-Angeln - das bedeutet Stippfischen nach Art der Italiener. Dabei wird der Köder an einer sechs bis acht Meter langen Rute geführt."


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. März 2007)

*AW: Bolo-Angeln*

Der Artikel enthält schon das wesentliche, allerdings ist er da auch ungenau:
"Bolognese-Angeln schließt somit die Lücke zwischen Match- und Kopfrutenfischerei."

genauer wäre:

"Bolognese-Angeln schließt somit die Lücke zwischen Float/Posenrute und Kopfrutenfischerei."

Die Matchangelei ist wiederum ein spezielle Sonderform der Float/Posenrute, ausgerichtet auf Wagglerweitwurf und mit extra kleinen Ringen wegen Wagglerweitwurfstabilisierung und Schnurbogenverhinderung in den Ringen. Eine Matchrute ist auch auf noch größere Angelentfernungen optimiert, auch größer als die lange Bolo.

Genau diese Matchruteneigenschaft macht vielen Anglern ja Probleme, da sie meistens eine Float/Posenrute brauchen und die mit der Matchrute gerade sozusagen falsch-beringt bekommen, Karpfenfischen oder Laufposen funzen an Matchruten nicht so richtig. 
Steckposenruten (im Gegensatz zu Teleposenruten) sind bei uns ziemlich selten, die werden eher als leichte Specimenruten oder Universalruten gelabelt.

"Und vor allem macht es Spaß!"
Das stimmt nun haargenau! #6 Und die lange ist bei entsprechenden Wasserverhältnissen den kurzen Typen wie auch der Kopfrute ganz gut überlegen.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. März 2007)

*AW: Bolo-Angeln*

Kann man eine 4m Bolo auch als Matchrute verwenden???
Wenn man mit feinen Wagglern fischt???

mfg Flo


----------



## borchi (26. März 2007)

*AW: Bolo-Angeln*

Tja, rein physikalisch ist das ohne Probleme möglich..... Mir graust es aber etwas davor.

Fischt Du mir Sinkschnüren? Du solltest Deine Schnur auf jeden Fall entfetten um die Schnur unter Wasser zu bekommen und der Schnurdrift entgegen zu wirken. Solltest Du mit einem Waggler fischen um auf grosse Tiefe zu kommen, dann mache genug Blei auf die Schnur damit die Schnur durch den Waggler läuft.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (26. März 2007)

*AW: Bolo-Angeln*

War nur mal so ne Frage weil dir mir als Bissanzieger auf große entfernung besser gefallen....

mfg Flo


----------



## Tomalion (26. März 2007)

*AW: Bolo-Angeln*

Also ich würde die Länge der Rute und ihr Gewicht nach dem zu beangelnden Gewässer richten. Eine gute Rute. für alle Fälle sollten so um die 7 Meter sein. Leider gibt es bei der Länge deutliche Unterschiede im Gewicht. Ich selber habe 2 Bolos und zwar von Tubertini eine in 5 und eine in 6 Meter Länge. Die sind zwar gut zum Angeln in Italien am Meer, wo ich sie auch gekauft habe, aber für die Angele hier z.b. am Mittellandkanal zu schwer. Von daher solltest du die Rute erst einmal in die Hand nehmen und nach einer passenden Rolle suchen


----------

